

Ask HN: Successful startup publicity stunts? - mcgeadyd

Hi there,<p>Loved reading about the wepay's publicity stunt with the icecube, as well as paypal's stunt with the t-shirts. (http://www.wepay.com/blog/)<p>Airbnb's "Obama O's" episode doesn't quite fit into the same category, but is still very cool so worth mentioning!<p>Can anyone remember any other successful publicity stunts that startups have pulled???<p>Dave
======
kerben
Yes. Kenneth Cole pulled a great stunt when he first started out. See
[http://www.fragrancex.com/products/_bid_Kenneth--Cole-am-
cid...](http://www.fragrancex.com/products/_bid_Kenneth--Cole-am-cid_perfume-
am-lid_K__brand_history.html)

------
mcgeadyd
Someone just told me about Josh Kopelman renaming a TOWN half.com!!! Love
it!!!!

\- Thanks for this CJ, Keep 'em comin'!

